# Adfree outdated?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is anyone else having a problem with Adfree saying it needs to be updated? It just says 'hit fatal error' and needs to be updated

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Quick fix! Un install Adfree (0.8.44) and search for Adfree Android and install that version (0.8.46). For future reference

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

